# HOW TO: Get rid of Green Water Algae



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I'm no algae expert but cloudy green water within the water column is a GREEN ALGAE WATER. Similar to the below picture.









What GREEN WATER you ask?
Green water algae blooms is a common occurrence in the home aquaria. It clouds the water column with a distinct green transparent cloud. Unpleasing aesthetically. It is caused by a population explosion of a algae "Volvox"

What causes it?
The cause of the green water can be attributed to numerous variables which include but not limited to:

excess light from sunlight or lighting system (more commonly by direct sunlight)
too many fish
excess nutrients such as nitrate, phosphate, silicate,
excess fish water and decaying matters in the tank

How can I do to get rid of it?
You can get ride of green algae through natural methods or dosing chemicals. I would always adhere to using natural methods and changing the way you maintain the tank. You need to find the source of the problem and remediate the cause.

You can do the follow, but not limited to these methods as other people have different means to eliminate this problem:

block excess light from the sun
decrease the photoperiod of the tank
black out the tank for a day or more
use filtration floss (mechanical filtration)
introduce organisms that eat the green water such as daphnia
more frequent water changes a long with the above
use a UV sterilizer
don't overfeed or overstock fish

Like any other algae breakouts, it's not that bad of a problem and can be easily resolved. Once your isolate the cause of the outbreak, the likelihood of reoccurence in the future is minimized. Just keep up with water changes, ensure you don't overfeed and have left over food (which causes an increase in phosphates), and you're all set. Water changes, water changes, and no overfeedings.

Good luck.

Sources:

http://www.gwapa.org/articles/algae/
Algae control in the aquarium
Types of Algae
Freshwater Algae Types: An Illustrated Guide - Article at The Age of Aquariums - Tropical Fish
Green Water - Causes and Cures for Green Water
Green Water in Aquariums
How to Remove Green Water from an Aquarium or Fish Tank | eHow.com
Algae In Aquariums
Green Aquarium Water - Algone.com
Aquarium algae cures and algae descriptions
Aquarium Algae ID (updated May6th '10 Surface Skum)
Started low tech but now hi-tech 55 gallon

Other related material and threads: 

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/green-water-help-please-25805/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plan...llon-fluval-edge-27031/?highlight=green+water
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/cloudy-water-need-help-please-28074/


----------

